# Doors



## sprucegum (Oct 14, 2015)

I made the opening and installed the jambs for this closet door over a year ago and planed on one 34" door but the boss felt that two smaller doors would work better which would mean 2 17" doors. As anyone with door experience knows they only come in even sizes. I could have cut down two 18's or used a 16 and a 18 or I could make two 17's. It was a good way to use up a couple of mediocre spalted maple boards and some blue stained pine. A little bigger crack between them than I would have like it was not that big a couple of months ago when I made them but the pine was a little on the wet side and it is shrinking, at least they won't bind up next summer when the humidity goes up.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## frankp (Oct 15, 2015)

I think you and I have different definitions of "mediocre spalted maple". That looks great to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 15, 2015)

I call it mediocre because the spalt is not concentrated enough for it to have a market as pot and game call blanks. It needs to be used on bigger projects.


----------



## TimR (Oct 15, 2015)

Outstanding piece of craftsmanship!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 15, 2015)

You are the door whisperer! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 16, 2015)

Very nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

